# battery size issue



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a 2004 2.5L t-spec (uk)

the battery is original and coming up to 5 years old so i thought it prudent to replace

after researching 096 is the size advised and i went for a varta blue dynamic

096 680cranking amps 278mm x 175mm x 190mm

when the battery was changed it was apparent that the new battery was much bigger than the original factory unit - there was just enough room to fit but the technician had to remove the origianl plastic battery dish to do this.

anyone else had this issue when changing batteries?

also i was not impressed to see the battery clamp bolts totally seized up which subsequently snapped off- i have had to order replacement from nissan (£5) which i am picking up today.


----------

